# singlespeed conversion set



## Twenty Inch (21 Jul 2008)

Hi 

Anyone got one of these they don't need? I have an old Trek mtb frame in the cellar that deserves better than it's getting, so I was thinking of making it into a singlespeed for some entry-level mtb hacking locally. Can anyone help?

Cheers


----------



## palinurus (21 Jul 2008)

Do you need the spacers and sprocket for to replace the cassette and a chain tensioner? or have you got horizontal dropouts?


----------



## Twenty Inch (23 Jul 2008)

Hi

Sorry I didn't respond earlier, a bit under the weather.

I've got vertical drop-outs. I need the spacers, a sprocket, and a chain tensioner. Can you help?

I imagine I could salvage a sprocket if I mullered a cassette, but would prefer not to do that.

Cheers


----------



## palinurus (23 Jul 2008)

Got some spacers and sprocket (probably 16T) that I'm almost certain I won't need again (If I go single-gear again I think I'll try fixed) can't help with the chain tensioner tho'.


----------

